# sentri pass



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

Moving to Rosarito, what's a sentri pass?


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

NORM123 said:


> Moving to Rosarito, what's a sentri pass?


See here: U.S. Customs and Border Protection - Travel


----------



## alexsmamacita (Jan 10, 2011)

NORM123 said:


> Moving to Rosarito, what's a sentri pass?


it's an ID/pass that you get from the US. it allows you to use the fast lane (aka Sentri Lane) to cross back into the US from Mexico. you apply & they do a background check and interview. Having crossed in the regular lines on a daily basis, myself, i am very veryyyyyyyy thankful for my Sentri Pass. I'd lose my sanity without it!!! It saves lots of time & frustration. it's only like $125 or so for a 5 year membership.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

Also, SENTRI pass holders have access to the Global Entry kiosks in airports at no extra cost, something that would have saved me over an hour last flight in from Mexico.


----------

